# Si è fatta una certa



## Finneganswake

Sarà capitato anche a voi di sentire una frase come:



> Oh, mi spiace, ma devo proprio andare: si è fatta una certa.



Una certa che??!    "Una certa ora" forse.

Da dove è nato questo aberrante modo di dire? Si può in qualche modo considerare vagamente corretto o (come spero) è da gettare nel cestino senza rimpianti assieme al "piuttosto che" disgiuntivo e al "ci vediamo settimana prossima"?


----------



## Necsus

Io da romano la conosco e la frequento da sempre, direi che è più di uso regionale (probabilmente in estensione) che giovanile, e ben rispecchia la tendenza al risparmio di fatiche superflue anche nel linguaggio tipica del romano. La parola omessa è chiaramente 'ora', ed è un 'espressione ellittica come tante altre usate nel linguaggio parlato, che a mio avviso non contiene nulla di agrammaticale, si può quindi usare o meno in base al gusto personale. In questo caso l'aggettivo indefinito _certo _indica una variabile nota, che però non viene precisata (non mi riferisco al sostantivo _ora_, eh).


----------



## fabinn

Finneganswake said:


> Si può in qualche modo considerare vagamente corretto o (come spero) è da gettare nel cestino senza rimpianti assieme al "piuttosto che" disgiuntivo e al "ci vediamo settimana prossima"?


La seconda che hai detto. Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito dire. Ah, già che ci sei, nel sacco mettici anche "ne ho sentite/fatte di ogni". Mi raccomando nell'indifferenziato, da non riciclare!


----------



## effeundici

Mai sentito dire. Se l'avessi sentita l'avrei catalogata insieme a "Ah 'bbello, tze vedemo tra du' anni!"


----------



## ElizabethThompson

Si è fatta una cert'ora! E' un modo di dire italiano, in romanesco 's'è fatta una certa!'


----------



## Necsus

_*'*na certa_, Elizabeth.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Anche dalle mie parti si usa e non solo per l'ora ... "Mio padre ha molti acciacchi, be', sai, è normale ad una certa." ... e si sottintende "ad una certa età"


----------



## giginho

@ Anja:

Anche dalle mie (parti) si usa dire si è fatta una certa.....ma che ci vuoi fare? con i romanacci devi sempre sopportare questo loro tipico modo accentratore: se dicono una cosa a Roma, vuol dire che tutta Italia la deve capire ma che si può solo usare a Roma......ehhhhh quanta pazienza!!!!

Ovviamente sto scherzando!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gigi, ciao!  ... ma va bene, dai!
Del resto ... "Roma caput mundi" e aggiungi che ... "Necsus (romanum) docet" ...


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Gigi, ciao!  ... ma va bene, dai!
> Del resto ... "Roma caput mundi" e aggiungi che ... "Necsus (romanum) docet" ...


 
E, in fondo, anche io "cives romanus sum".....come tutti noi italici!!!!!

P.S. boiafaos!


----------



## Necsus

Ehm... 'cives'?


----------



## giginho

Necsus said:


> Ehm... 'cives'?


 
Azz! errore de sbaglio ci fu!!! Come dicevano Franco Franchi e Cicciuzzo Ingrassia!!!!

Civis romanus sum, solo che ero indeciso se fare la frase al plurale o al singolare....


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perdonatemi, in quanto elisione può anche essere accettata, (si veda a questo proposito espressioni come "alla mezza") ma in questo caso non ritenete si tratti di una frase incomprensibile se fuori contesto? Non voglio certo colpire la sensibilità dei romani, sia ben chiaro


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Perdonatemi, in quanto elisione può anche essere accettata


Hmm... per quel poco che ne so, in campo linguistico _ellissi _ed _elisione _definiscono due fenomeni ben distinti.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Non parlavo di elisione quale fenomeno morfologico, parlavo di elisione dell'oggetto... si trattava di un'indicazione generica. E hai sviato dalla risposta... Volevo sapere cosa ne pensi di tale uso.


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Non parlavo di elisione quale fenomeno morfologico, parlavo di elisione dell'oggetto... si trattava di un'indicazione generica. E hai sviato dalla risposta... Volevo sapere cosa ne pensi di tale uso.


Sinceramente riconosco di avere qualche difficoltà di comprensione... Perché 'elisione dell'oggetto'? Quale complemento oggetto è stato eliminato? E in che modo l'elisione davanti a vocale è un 'fenomeno morfologico'? Non sono neanche molto sicuro del significato di 'sviare dalla risposta'. In ogni caso quello che penso dell'espressione in oggetto l'ho già detto all'inizio della discussione, in risposta alla domanda di FW. Naturalmente è solo il mio parere.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Oddio... Quest'ultima si commenta da sola. 

A nessuno viene in mente che questo tipo di ellissi possa essere non proprio corretto?


----------

